# Zander filetieren



## torino (2. Februar 2014)

Hallo
wenn ich Zander filetiere, wie man es üblicherweise macht, ist im hinteren Teil das Filet grätenfrei, nur im vorderen Teil sind immer wieder ein paar Gräten drin, ist das bei euch auch so? Wie bekommt man wirklich alle Gräten raus?


----------



## 42er barsch (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: Zander filetieren*

schau da mal rein 

in abgeschwächter form auf den zander übertragbar.

abgeschwächt deswegen weil der zander nur wenige der seitengräten besitzt.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JAbdpfEU5Ks

gruß


----------



## torino (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: Zander filetieren*

Und die gräten kann man alle fühlen, wo man den v Schnitt ansetzen soll? Weil bei mir sind die Gräten teilweise weiter auseinander und ich denke nicht einfach mit nen v schnitt zu bewältigen?!


----------



## 42er barsch (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: Zander filetieren*

hi,

der zander ist doch einer der grätenärmsten fischen den es bei uns uberhaubt gibt.

wenn das fertige filet vor dir liegt, vorrausgesetzt die brustgräten sind mittels unterschnitt vollständig entfernt,hat der zander nur noch maximal 8 zwischenmuskelgräten.

die kannst du ganz leicht ertasten, indem du mittig des filets vom kopf richtung schwanz streichst.das filet muss dabei auf der hautseite liegen.

quasi dort wo sich die bauchhöhle und die rückenpartie treffen.

hier mal ein bild von barschfilets die mittels v-schnitt zu 100% grätenfrei waren.







bei dem filet unten rechts ist sehr gut zu erkennen was weggeschnitten wurde.

gruß


----------



## Rheinspezie (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: Zander filetieren*

Ja, Recht hast Du !

Ich möchte den Grätenschnitt weder bei Forelle noch bei Zander missen !

Wenn man es etwas übt, kommen zu 99% grätenfreie Filets heraus...das erfreut den (ursprünglichen) Fischverweigerer :m

R.S.


----------



## zanderzone (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: Zander filetieren*

Ich filitier die ohne V-Schnitt! keine Problem mit Gräten! Musst halt nur drüber weg schneiden, wenn du zum Grätenbogen kommst..


----------

